# Royal Hospital Haslar - Revisit - December 14



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 30, 2014)

Obviously we all know the history on this place so I wont put much, The Haslar site was bought in 1745. It is a glorious 55-acre site overlooking the mouth of Portsmouth harbour, and it became the first purpose-built hospital for the Royal Navy. It was opened in 1754 and took some 1,800 patients. Its distinctive high walls were there to prevent the patients from escaping should they wish to do so, having been press-ganged into the Navy initially. It is historically very interesting. The expression "up the creek" refers to Haslar creek, which is not a good place to be. It was for years the main home of the Royal Naval Medical Service, but following changes it eventually became the only military hospital in the United Kingdom, and was renamed the Royal Hospital Haslar. That was the position on 10 December 1998. On that date, the Government announced they were proposing that the military forces withdraw from Haslar, and it was stated that the hospital would close in about two years. In fact, some 10 years later the Royal Hospital Haslar [was] still there.

The Explore

Visited Haslar earlier this year with the help of another member, thanks! Decided after seeing the padded cell we would return and take a look for ourselves. Did not anticipate for a second what was lying in wait! Went with the usual ninja’s.

We got there in darkness around 6am, got in and decided to make our way to the main building, doing this on our route meant that we had to bypass Security. We saw no one, excellent. Made our way round keeping close to the buildings. As we approached the Mortuary we tried the door, unlocked! We got in and couldn’t believe it. After the recent hype we thought we were being lured in but no. The Mortuary was awesome, completely untouched and clean. Blew me away as mortuary’s are my thing! 
After that we made our way to the Main building, again unlocked! Got some shots of the sunrise on the roof and after exploring the main building constantly looking over our shoulders then headed to the Psychiatric Unit. I walked in the door literally and was confronted by a woman with a clipboard who asked me what I was doing. I was a bit stunned and the only thing I could say was “documenting the hospital photographically” she explained that she was one of the assessors who were in the grounds today. I just stood there thinking shit, this is it! I’m out now, she is going to ring security and we will all be busted! She told me to get some pictures of the lovely big rooms in the Psychiatric Unit as they let beautiful light in. Shocked to say the least. Of course now it was beginning to make sense as to why the buildings were not secured. Officers mess was next, then the Squash courts which we had no idea about until we walked in the door, then the Laundry room, A tunnel leading under the road next door, then the Water tower. Yes, the water tower. There were a few buildings secured and I have no idea why unless they were not being redeveloped? 
We saw no sign of Security all day, all in all 10 hours well spent and yes maybe the luck of the draw but seeing the unseen was well worth it, especially after all of the recent hype over that padded cell. Well, here is the Mortuary, Water Tower, Officers Mess, Squash Courts, Laundry room & Tunnel. 
Had a real good day, Just call me Dora!

PS Sorry it's pic heavy, got a little excited! Tried to give you something new but there are a few of my faves in there too. 

Inside the water tower 







The Laundry Room 






Out of the tunnel






Squash Court






Entrance to Officer's Mess






One of those 'lovely big rooms' 






Dora the Explorer, aka me! 






Padded Cell 











Rooftop 






Rooftop 






Gymnasium






Library 






That stunning staircase 






Window shot 






Sunset 






Mortuary Fridges






Mortuary 






Fridge trays 






More trays 






Mortuary table 






More table 






More fridges


----------



## Conrad (Dec 30, 2014)

Urbexbandoned said:


> “documenting the hospital photographically”



Sounds like you handled that rather well, the whole place looks epic.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 30, 2014)

That's an amazing fine and one with a tunnel which isn't blocked! Great work and superb pictures. Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 30, 2014)

Excellent set there. .well done you.


----------



## cuboard (Dec 30, 2014)

That padded cell is real nice, great work!


----------



## mookster (Dec 30, 2014)

Padded cell complete with door! Not seen one of them since West Park way back when....great stuff!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 30, 2014)

Superb photos. Well explored Dora!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 30, 2014)

So much here, I do like a nice stairway and that mortuary is ace. Nice photography.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 30, 2014)

did bloody well here! love the mortuary awesome job!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunning images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Wallsey (Dec 31, 2014)

1982. Spent 5 hours in the operating theater having my knee re built, followed by 14 days as an inpatient and 9 months on physio.
Couldn't have wished for better treatment


----------



## gingrove (Dec 31, 2014)

I like that padded cell! Great set thanks for posting.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 31, 2014)

Wallsey said:


> 1982. Spent 5 hours in the operating theater having my knee re built, followed by 14 days as an inpatient and 9 months on physio.
> Couldn't have wished for better treatment



That's cool, well not so much for you but nice to hear a bit from someone who was in there


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice one . Some one told me your story before I seen this thread and the consternation it caused .

Good for you , sometimes timing and luck come into a explore. It's a choice 

Well done


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 2, 2015)

Pincheck said:


> Nice one . Some one told me your story before I seen this thread and the consternation it caused .
> 
> Good for you , sometimes timing and luck come I to a explore. It's a choice
> 
> Well done



 thank you, yeah I think I've ruffled a few feathers


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 2, 2015)

Urbexbandoned said:


> thank you, yeah I think I've ruffled a few feathers



That's was the quote he used before the ban


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 2, 2015)

Pincheck said:


> That's was the quote he used before the ban



 not saying a word...


----------



## Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautifully shot - and as others have commented, nice mortuary. A busy place in the past, it would seem.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks pilot, yes with that many fridges it would appear there was a lot of body traffic


----------



## brickworx (Jan 4, 2015)

Great stuff...nice pics and good report...thanks!


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 4, 2015)

Pilot said:


> Beautifully shot - and as others have commented, nice mortuary. A busy place in the past, it would seem.



In the past?


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 4, 2015)

scattergun said:


> In the past?


----------

